# Two twins to make a king bed?



## erynw (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello!

Just wondering if anyone out there uses two twin beds to make a king bed.

I am due tomorrow (!) with our second and plan to co-sleep. Our double, yes double - as in not even a queen - is feeling a little squished as it is when ds joins us. Kings are so expensive and I was thinking that we could cut the cost by getting two twins. But I have no idea how comfy it would be.

If you have any experience with this, please share!

Thanks!


----------



## JD5351 (Sep 13, 2008)

I used to sell beds.









2 twins are the same width as a king size bed. You can buy kits to keep them from sliding apart..You will have a bit of a ridge in the middle though where they meet, but a mattress pad usually will help that.

Twin beds are 6 inches shorter than a standard king. But you can buy Twin XL size beds...They're usually slightly more than a standard twin, but not by a whole lot.

And you may want to look into just buying a king bed...By the time you buy 2 twins, it may be a similar cost.


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

We have this, bought two nice twin matresses for less than a hundred a piece, bought a convert a king kit, and voila, a king! Fits the king sheets perfectly. We love it, and it holds dh, me, ds, dd sometimes, and soon the new babe.


----------



## mommabear207 (Nov 19, 2007)

We just moved up from a double to a king (AH!) as we have one child who co-sleeps full time and we are expecting in Feb. As you well know things get a bit crowded at night! If you already have the mattresses and the space I would just go with that. We were going to but we have a really small bedroom and while the king bed literally takes up 3/4 of the room it also takes up less space than our two old doubles next to each other. this was important because we have a dresser in there and need to be able to open the drawers .This might be because we had to have them facing long-was to fit in the room (like i said its a small room!) However if you are going to buy mattresses I would consider going with the king- no crack in the middle. oh are you buying just a mattress or are you buying a frame etc too? frames and mattresses add up. personally i like the options by Ikea that allow you to buy basically a mattress with either a simple frame or short legs. i found the prices very reasonable however because of where we live we couldn't transport them home so we found another similar option (although freight is ridiculous!) the other thing to consider IMO is long term- a king could be your bed for the next 10 yrs or if you got two doubles you could eventually turn them into your kid's bed(s). oh and be sure to measure your doorway! our mattress just just fir and the frame only fit because it was in two pieces. a relative of ours had to take out part of their wall to get it in their 2nd story bedroom- if this is the case doubles. anyways i can't believe my response is this long....


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

When we stay with my in-laws we sleep in a king sized bed made by pulling two twins together. It works, but it isn't ideal. We're happy sleeping on it for the 2-3 weeks a year we are there, but I don't think I'd want it for our regular bed. Sorry, I know that's not what you want to hear!

If you use two twins, like the pp said, you will have a ridge in the middle. It might be ok, comfort-wise, but I don't think you'd be able to get rid of the ridge completely. In the end, DH and DD1 slept on one side of the ridge while DD2 and I slept on the other. DH and I like to snuggle in the middle with the girls on the outside edges of the bed (of course with bed rails!) But that ridge can really get in the way!!

If the ridge wasn't there, I can't see any other reason not to go with two twins. We use regular king sized sheets on ours.

There might be ways to get rid of the ridge - a feather bed? one of those egg carton shaped pads? I don't know how you'd test that without shelling out all that cash, but maybe they'd work?


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

this looks like a good option for that

http://www.comforthouse.com/playhouses.html


----------

